# What has migrated from elsewhere in your house to your shop?



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

So far, the following items have been permanently claimed for my shop from various other places in the house. 
In my quest for being organized and efficient, I thought I'd ask what 'non-shop' items you rely on.

From the kitchen:
glass mixing bowls - for using wipe on poly, and varsol 
cake cooling rack - for drying the poly rags before disposing of them
small plastic pan scrapers - originally for Pampered Chef Stoneware, but great for scraping glue
SOS pads for surface rust
rubber dishwashing gloves, better than the latex gloves for painting, staining etc.
Oven cleaner - for cleaning saw blades

From the kids' craft cupboard:
White craft eraser - for what else, removing pencil and scuff marks 
beige, brown, and orange wax crayons - for matching the different colors in plywood

From the office supplies:
accordian-type folder for storing sandpaper

What about you?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't sat there is much out there. A couple drinking glasses that were the perfect size circle for some project.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Iron for heating veneer. My wife gave up and went out and bought me a new one!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I was working on a copper embossing and had a solution handy to create a patina for it. I needed a bowl and couldn't find a disposable one I could use. My kids were too old for the Blues Clues bowls they ate out of when young, so I used them. It raises a few eyebrows when folks see the bowls in my work area


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

The iron….
removing dents, peeling old veneers and bending thin woods. 
Steel wool, however without the detergent in it, you know the stuff intended for wood and metal working


----------



## Tigarman (Dec 20, 2011)

I use a lot of foam in my projects. As such, I needed the best way to cut it to shape. I found that the electric carving knife has permanently been moved to the shop.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

All the wax paper in the house!


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

compass and protractor from my h.s.geometry set.

I've borrowed the microplane rasp my sister got my wife as a present.

paper towel roll holder serves as a tape dispenser

regret not keeping the broken spatula to use as a card scraper.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ME!!!
I used to be a "permanent fixture", in front of the idiot box or laptop. Now that my basement shop is "fuctional", I spend much less time in "the house"!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

pencils. Lots of pencils. I can have 100 pencils in the shop and not be able to find one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 for wax paper. Gotta have it for messy glueups.
Silicone spatulas for spreading glue.
Cupcake pans for seperating small parts. 
Any scotch tape my wife happens to bring in. I use a lot of oversized patterns. My wife never understands why she can't lay a roll down anywhere. 
Steele wool.
Clothes that were meant for the Salvation Army. Made great rags.
Coffee pot. Finally bought another one for the house.
Old TV and game system from the kids room. No I am not a gamer, but it keeps the kids occupied when they are there with me and get bored. 
Just about every marker, protractor, compass and similar art supplies my wife dares leave unattended. 
And last but not least, I often have several food cans there that were the right size circle to trace. When my wife complains about that one, I bring them home. I always tell her that I thought I might get hungry. She doesn't buy that one either though.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

measuring cups. 
Postal scale.
Grease splatter screen.
Scissors.
And, thanks to Tigarman, the electric knife the next time I need to cut foam.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the silicone spatula idea….


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A really good pair of scissors, one of those white erasers, and I stole some of my granddaughter's chalk. I also took my wife's old iron when she upgraded (great for lifting dents).


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Small crock pot (before I got a double boiler) and candy thermometer for hot hide glue (my wife LOVED me for that)

Virtually every tupperware container in the house
Small scale
A few old butter knives for stirring finish
Wax paper, plastic wrap, and tin foil
Packing tape
One of my wife's self healing cutting mats (shhhh, don't tell her)
Any old T-shirts laying around
Paper towels
Spray bottles
When I am turning acrylics, the dish soap
The iron
My wife's hair dryer (heating joints to release HHG)

And whenever he can make it out, my dog.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Scissors. Pencils. Ruler. Plastic mixing bowls. 
It's never returned.

http://www.sawblade.com


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Hot glue gun and label maker often get brought into the shop. Various pots, pans, cups, etc. will see shop time as well…I keep that stuff secret from my wife, however.


----------



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

Boy! You guys sure tattle on yourselves a lot. I hope no wives get a load of this. 
I always seem to find an array of missing coffee cups scattered hither and yon in my shop. I still say its wood-ghosts.
One of the best things I have "borrowed" is my older surround sound system, and have it hooked up to Sirius satellite radio. No commercials and I can play it as loud as I want. I only have the speakers in the shop, and amplifier, CD player and such in utility room.
Also, vinegar and wax paper, and sometimes steel wool seem to disappear. very mysterious goings-on….....


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah yes, I'm a wife, and since I'm also the main cook in my house, I'm stealing from my own inventory…
And I promise, I won't send out the bat-signal to the non-woodworking wives.


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm only a month into my woodworking hobby phase and I've stolen a rare two holed sock and a salsa container from myself. I've used neither but figure that they should be in the garage just in case.


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

I am the Q-Tip bandit.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

In the carpentry world the compass becomes dividers, and it's supposed to be in yer shop  Same for the protractor…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Dragons- Doug Stowe's book BASIC BOX MAKING has a plan for a fold out jewelry box. I've been eyeing it because it would make a great sewing box if made larger. Might be a starting point for your search.

Brent - what's the vinegar for??


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Old microwave oven for drying wood.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave, I use those triangle-shaped makeup sponges too, but I don't raid my wife's inventory…I walk into the store and buy them myself. Hell, if I can nut-it-up enough to buy my wife's tampons, I can certainly buy those.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Dragons, check this one out:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68313

You aren't going to find anything like that in target


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the triangles! I am stealing those next. Also nail files - the good metal ones with the hook at the end are really good at getting glue out of corner joints and mortise and tenons.

I really hope my wife doesn't read this


----------

